# Aquarell-Effekt



## BlackMunky (6. August 2001)

Hallo Alle zusammen.

Ich wollte mal fragen ob mir vielleicht jemand sagen kann, wie man ein Bild filtern muss damit es Gemalt erscheint. Ihr kennt ja alle diesen Aquarell charakteristischen Look und den möchte ich gerne erzeugen.
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (6. August 2001)

*Einfach rumpanschen*

Also,
für's Verhunzen von Bildern gibt's ja 'nen Batzen an Photoshop-Filtern, z. B. auch den "Kunstfilter -> Aquarell ..."  

Wirklich berauschend find' ich diese Pixelvermanschungen nicht. Du könntest separat mit verschiedenen Filtern experimentieren und die dann auf verschiedenen Ebenen miteinander verrechnen Auch das typisch grob gemaserte Aquarellpapier solltest Du berücksichtigen.

Um digital tolle Aquarelle zu zaubern, ist "Painter" jedoch viel prolliger. Das Programm kann nämlich im handumdrehen auch verschiedendste Papiersorten simulieren und das Gemälde mit einer entsprechenden Struktur versehen. Painter Classic kriegst Du beim Erwerb eines Grafiktabletts meist mit hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## BlackMunky (6. August 2001)

Mensch Jürgen. Da schau ich doch grad mal in den Karton meines WACOM GrafikTablets und was find ich da ? eine PainterClassic CD
Danke für den Tip ^_^


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (7. August 2001)

*Gern geschehen*

Keine Ursache. Lass' dann später doch mal sehen, was Du so gezaubert hast.

Und noch ein Hinweis: Es mag ein bischen knifflig sein, sich in die Programmstruktur von Painter reinzudenken. Am besten Du ließt dich in Ruhe durch die dem Programm beiligende PDF-Anleitung.

 hat mich auch gehelfen, hab aba schon fast alles wieda vajessen


----------



## BlackMunky (7. August 2001)

Mach ich.
Danke nochmal, des Programm is ganz prollig vorallem die malerischen Optionen sind nett.


----------

